# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  wysoki ldl

## meteor09@interia.pl

witam
moj maz ma nastepujace wyniki cholesterol calkowity 240
trojglicerydy 444
hdl 33
ldl powyzej 400 ale bralko skali zeby okresic tak napisali w wyniku prosze o zalecenia i porade gdzie mamy sie udac czy internista czy kardiolog prosze o odp 
dziekuje

----------


## Krzysztof

Wyniki badań są nieprawidłowe, wymagają leczenia ze względu na duże ryzyko zmian miazdżycowych, zawału serca, udaru mózgu oraz innych incydentów naczyniowych. W pierwszym rzędzie należałoby rozważyć zastosowanie leku z grupy statyn, jest to zarówno w kompetencji lekarza rodzinnego (który w razie wątpliwości i współistnieniu dolegliwości może odesłać do kardiologa), internisty jak i kardiologa. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Karaoke

Witaj - polecę Ci ziołowe tabletki Cynarex. Wypróbowałam na sobie i po ok. 3 miesięcznej kuracji moje wyniki cholesterolu, trójglicerydów oraz stan wątroby jest już bez zarzutu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

LDL 400 przy cholesterolu całkowitym 240...
Może źle przepisałaś wyniki

----------


## szczuply

Cynarex brał swojego czasu mój ojciec i później czuł się lepiej, także również mogę polecić.

----------

